# There isn't a demand for these products



## KatHaw

Hello,

I'm trying to write the following sentence in Polish "Currently there isn't a demand [in the market] for these products".
My try:
_Aktualnie nie ma popytu na te produkty

_
My main query is whether I've chosen the correction preposition (maybe _dla _​?) , although I'm also not sure whether 'popyt' is the correct way to express 'demand in the market'

Thank you


----------



## dreamlike

The only correct preposition here is the one you've chosen, Kat. Your Polish sentence is perfectly correct and reads well, except for the full stop you haven't included.


----------



## KatHaw

Thank you very much! I'll remember to put that full stop in next time.


----------



## jasio

KatHaw said:


> _Aktualnie nie ma popytu na te produkty_



Actually, I would very much prefer the word "obecnie", which sounds much more natural. "Aktualnie" has a similar meaning, but there are probably only a few contexts where it should really be used. It's now overused probably because small advertisements in newspapers were sorted alphabetically, so the clients kept beginning them with "a"-words, like "aktualnie", "aby", "aaaaaaaby", etc. even if it rendered the text grammatically incorrect.


----------



## zapedowski

Currently translates best as "obecnie" lub "w tym czasie"  Aktualnie translates best as actually.


----------



## jasio

zapedowski said:


> Aktualnie translates best as actually.


It's a false friend, unfortunately. 
In Polish "aktualnie" is an awkward synonym of "obecnie" (for me it looks like a neologism coined from "aktualny" = "up to date"), while in English 'actually' is a synonym of 'in fact', so typically it should be translated (depending on context) as 'w rzeczywistości', 'właściwie', etc.


----------



## zapedowski

Your answer proves that one is never too old to learn. I have been virtually divorced from my native tongue for 71 years. On my infrequent visits to Poland I find some words are no longer used, e.g. aeroplan, some are used less frequently, e.g. kartofle nas been mostly replaced by ziemniaki. Obviously many words  have been added due to technological advances, many of those borrowed from English. Among the three languages which I am somewhat familiar with, I find new words which are sometimes borrowed from English. I spotted a Polish newspaper in a US/ Polish store with a headline containing the word "gejów", being divorced from contemporary Polish I encountered some merriment upon my inquiry as to the meaning of this word. In the year 1942 in Warsaw I first heard heard the word "pederasta", I was told that it describes a person who is called "gej" today. Quite obviously the meaning of the English word pederast is at considerable variance with the English word gay.


----------



## zapedowski

Thank you Jasiu, I would be extremely interested in finding a source of Polish neologisms formed since 1944, the year of  my departure from Poland.


----------



## jasio

zapedowski said:


> On my infrequent visits to Poland I find some words are no longer used, e.g. aeroplan,


Indeed, it's very archaic and used almost exclusively for artistic reasons. 



zapedowski said:


> some are used less frequently, e.g. kartofle nas been mostly replaced by ziemniaki.


Indeed, after the war there was a tendency to limit usage of words of apparent German origin. 



zapedowski said:


> I spotted a Polish newspaper in a US/ Polish store with a headline containing the word "gejów", being divorced from contemporary Polish I encountered some merriment upon my inquiry as to the meaning of this word. In the year 1942 in Warsaw I first heard heard the word "pederasta", I was told that it describes a person who is called "gej" today. Quite obviously the meaning of the English word pederast is at considerable variance with the English word gay.



Yeap. It was heavily promoted after 1989, probably so that followers of political correctness could track homophobes more easily.


----------



## zapedowski

Thank you very much for your most comprehensive responses.
I just discovered them by looking at my profile. Is this the most efficient way of finding responses? 
As we say in Polish; Thank you from the mountain. Dziękuję z góry, Jasiu.


----------



## zapedowski

Nothing, to me, is more indicative how language changes than the adverb *dobrze. *During my recent visit to Poland I have found that this word has, by and large, been replaced by the word *dobra, *even by well educated city folk. In the early 1940s educated Poles used the word *dobra, *exclusively as an adjective. I assume that the grammatical rules have not changed and that the substitution is just slang. Is my assumption correct?


----------



## jasio

zapedowski said:


> I just discovered them by looking at my profile. Is this the most efficient way of finding responses?


I receive notifications by email. You shouldn't rely on them however, since the notifications are sent only once. Only after you re-visit a thread, you may receive next notification in this particular thread.



zapedowski said:


> As we say in Polish; Thank you from the mountain. Dziękuję z góry, Jasiu.


Ehm... these literal translations are often really funny, but I'm not sure if this one really expresses what you had in mind. Did you really wanted to thank for something which has not happened yet? 



zapedowski said:


> Nothing, to me, is more indicative how language changes than the adverb *dobrze. *During my recent visit to Poland I have found that this word has, by and large, been replaced by the word *dobra, *even by well educated city folk. In the early 1940s educated Poles used the word *dobra, *exclusively as an adjective. I assume that the grammatical rules have not changed and that the substitution is just slang. Is my assumption correct?


The rules have not changed, at least not with this respect. I understand that you refer to 'dobrze'/'dobra' meaning affirmation - and indeed 'dobra' seems to have replaced 'dobrze' in this meaning to a large extent, although I still perceive it as a slack language. But we still say 'dobrze wykonane' and 'dobra kawa'. 

BTW - I'm not sure if it's required, but it's at least advisable to begin a new thread if you want to discuss new topics.


----------



## zapedowski

I apologize for my ignorance and appreciate your advice


----------

